
Show HN: Coding FFT in a tiny (25kb zipped) functional language - martyalain
http://lambdaway.free.fr/lambdaspeech/?view=lispology4
======
martyalain
As an old lonesome codeboy, I would appreciate feedback about this work,
[http://lambdaway.free.fr/lambdaspeech/](http://lambdaway.free.fr/lambdaspeech/)

Please, don't be evil. Thank you.

